# Google App Engine (Python)



## SirOcelot (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everyone whom reads this! Well in my programming class today my professor (who claims a student of his stared this website?







) is offering a free 'A' if we are able to pretty much get our Python program to run in Google's App Engine; being the web-warrior I am, I told him CHALLENGE ACCEPTED. Now, I was wondering if some people are willing to help in their spare time to try and get this program I wrote in Python over to the Google App Engine.

My info for G+ is in the side bar under my avatar; add me on GTalk or post here. Here the link to aforementioned program:
http://intro-to-programming.googlecode.com/files/adam_birth_test_gui.py


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

If a student of his started this website don't you think he comes on this site. He will see you are trying to cheat lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SirOcelot (Oct 9, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> If a student of his started this website don't you think he comes on this site. He will see you are trying to cheat lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Supposedly it was a former student; as for cheating, I don't want someone to do the work for me, just would like to collaborate with someone who is familiar with the App Engine.


----------

